# Jilly's and Music Box closing down?



## Tooter (Apr 14, 2010)

OH my god! Is it true?


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 14, 2010)

Apparently so.

Have fond memories of Rock World - first place I ever did acid.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 16, 2010)

used to love sunrise at the music box. sure bees will be along soon to recount tales of his times there.


----------



## Jackobi (Apr 17, 2010)

I can't say that I am surprised. How many Mancunians still listen to AC/DC and Black Sabbath?

Some of the indie nights used to be good, but it was mainly a rock club that was way behind the times.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Apr 17, 2010)

Aw, shame. Had some good nights in there, both rockworld and others.


----------



## Flavour (Apr 18, 2010)

first club i ever went to i think!


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Apr 21, 2010)

true indeed.

bit sad but to be expected, its been a shithole for years. No doubt someone will buy it and turn it into some studenty shithole where they sell warm out of date carlsberg for a quid or something.


----------



## nadia (Apr 21, 2010)

That was the ritz wasn't it.
Its been 13 years since I went to Rockworld


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 21, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> used to love sunrise at the music box. sure bees will be along soon to recount tales of his times there.



Well, I know I had some damn good nights in there, but that's about as much detail as I can recall


----------



## moose (Apr 24, 2010)

Jackobi said:


> How many Mancunians still listen to AC/DC and Black Sabbath?



*cough* *shuffles feet*


----------



## chriswill (Apr 24, 2010)

*Ahem*


----------



## killer b (Apr 24, 2010)

shame - both great clubs. i was going to the music box a couple of times a month in the early 00s: some classic nights - electric chair, keep it unreal, molotov pop & intergalactic funk were all there and ace. i went to a mid week herbal tea party all nighter at jillys in the late 90s: full to capacity, people raving like fuck until 8 in the morning on a wednesday. could that happen anywhere now?


----------



## Tooter (Apr 25, 2010)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> true indeed.
> 
> bit sad but to be expected, its been a shithole for years. No doubt someone will buy it and turn it into some studenty shithole where they sell warm out of date carlsberg for a quid or something.



Close......Its going to be a TESCO


----------



## futha (May 1, 2010)

Tooter said:


> Close......Its going to be a TESCO



That is a shame


----------



## futha (May 1, 2010)

star and garter is closed/closing too I think.


----------



## punchdrunkme (May 4, 2010)

Yeah we need loads more Tescos dont we! Ffs. 

 Hundreds of them everywhere now.


----------

